# Is it good choice to buy from digitalrev.com Store? URgent!



## shitol69 (Feb 2, 2013)

I want to buy 7D with 18-135mm lens recently, B&H selling it $1449 and digitalRev.com selling it at $1299.
Is it good choice to buy from DigitalRev.com??
how they are selling at such cheap rate.

What you people recommend ?


----------



## charlesa (Feb 2, 2013)

Based on Hong Kong, cheaper rates but you might have to pay import duty.


----------



## shitol69 (Feb 2, 2013)

It shows free shipping. :-\
How much the import duty can be?


----------



## Area256 (Feb 2, 2013)

Depending on the country you are in they may pay the import duty for you. For example in Canada the price they list includes all the Canadian taxes and import duty - you don't pay anything beyond the list price.

The low prices are largely due to the fact the products are "grey market", so you don't get a Canon/Nikon/etc warrant. However AFAIK they claim they will pay for any repairs that would have been covered by a Canon/etc warrant for the first year. 

I haven't ordered from them myself, but I know people who have ordered lenses from them, and didn't have any problems or extra duty to pay.


----------



## dkyeah (Feb 2, 2013)

shitol69 said:


> It shows free shipping. :-\
> How much the import duty can be?


Usually the import duty is about the VAT of your country + an admin fee from the delivery company. However you can sometimes get lucky if the customs decide not to check your parcel and might have no import duty to pay.


----------



## Area256 (Feb 2, 2013)

shitol69 said:


> how they are selling at such cheap rate.



FYI: The way the grey market normally works is that stores buy products directly from the manufacturers in countries that the manufacturer sells them to dealers for less. Then they resell the product in a country where the manufacturer charges more. The manufacturer doesn't like this, so won't give you a warranty, but it's not illegal as long as they are paying import customs.


----------



## shitol69 (Feb 2, 2013)

@Area256, 

Its kinda critical. 
i am in Bangladesh. 
One of my friend is coming from USA.
I want him to buy a camera for me.
I'll pay from Bangladesh via my VISA card and ship the camera to his address.
He will bring the camera for me to Bangladesh. 

So Digital rev will ship that to USA.
in that case is there any import duty?


----------



## Yehyaalhafidh (Feb 2, 2013)

I bought my 5D mark ii through Digital rev in Christmas of 2011 to Dubai, United Arab Emirates and they were great! Fast delivery from HongKong and great service. I didn't have to pay VAT or such but i did have to pay import tax.


----------



## Area256 (Feb 2, 2013)

shitol69 said:


> @Area256,
> 
> Its kinda critical.
> i am in Bangladesh.
> ...



I really don't know. The USA has different import laws, and the digital rev site doesn't say they pay the duty in the USA mode. Also some online stores will only ship to the country the credit card is registered to. You are best to call or e-mail digital rev to find out how they handle USA customs and different billing countries.


----------



## BrandonKing96 (Feb 3, 2013)

After multiple purchases from DigitalRev, I can honestly say you won't have worries with them. They're a very great company.


----------



## sandymandy (Feb 3, 2013)

Import duty will be round about 10-20 percent.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Feb 3, 2013)

shitol69 said:


> @Area256,
> 
> Its kinda critical.
> i am in Bangladesh.
> ...


Digital Rev is a reputable company in HongKong ... I wouldn't have any hesitation in recommending them ... BUT, in your case it does not make sense to ship it from HongKong to Bangladesh, as the Bangladesh NBR (National Board of Revenue) will impose a hefty customs duty ... if I am not wrong it is double the value for any product which already has an official dealer in Bangladesh. USA also has customs duty for imported items ... however, if you buy it from B&H or any other reputable camera store you can ask them to give you a no VAT certificate/VAT exmeption certficate (or whatever they call it in USA), after that before you leave the country you show it at the airport to get a refund for the tax you paid ... this only works if you are not a citizen of USA or working in USA (i.e. you have to be a tourist).


----------



## -Jarred- (Feb 3, 2013)

I bought a lens off them last week, arrived to my door in NZ in 4 days!


----------



## shitol69 (Feb 3, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> if you buy it from B&H or any other reputable camera store you can ask them to give you a no VAT certificate/VAT exmeption certficate (or whatever they call it in USA), after that before you leave the country you show it at the airport to get a refund for the tax you paid ... this only works if you are not a citizen of USA or working in USA (i.e. you have to be a tourist).




So if I buy from B&H should i have to pay extra vat??
Or is it included with the price $1450.
In that case how much is it.

yes its possible to buy it from Bangladesh but The Authorized Dealer Is charging way much.
They are charging about $2000 for the same product.  
& there are few other stores too,They are charging about $1500, but they are not totally reliable,
they are not giving any parts warranty and have bad reputation of selling refurbished product. :/


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Feb 3, 2013)

shitol69 said:


> Rienzphotoz said:
> 
> 
> > if you buy it from B&H or any other reputable camera store you can ask them to give you a no VAT certificate/VAT exmeption certficate (or whatever they call it in USA), after that before you leave the country you show it at the airport to get a refund for the tax you paid ... this only works if you are not a citizen of USA or working in USA (i.e. you have to be a tourist).
> ...


It depends on which part of the USA you live ... eg. if you buy and ship it to NYC, the tax on 7D + 18-135 is US$ 128.60 (that is if you choose free shipping). To find out exactly how much sales tax applies to your product, you need to input the Zip Code in the Zip Code column (it is next to the "Country" field, in "Calculate Shipping & Tax:" section of "My Cart" page) ... find out the zip code of your friend and input that to find out the exact sales tax.


----------



## celliottuk (Feb 3, 2013)

I can only tell you that here in the UK, DigitalRev have delivered on-time, in-full every time, with no extras to pay. I have no idea how it would work outside the UK


----------



## Harry Muff (Feb 3, 2013)

For those in the UK, your best bet is ProCameraShop even cheaper than DigitalRev and awesome service.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Feb 3, 2013)

BTW, I just checked the DigitalRev store and whenever there is no "Import Tax/duty" they clearly mention that in their "Order Summary" section I put in UAE and they clearly mention that there is "No Import Tax/Duty to Pay" ... (see the attached screenshot).
However, when there is a possibility of Customs Tax/duty they don't mention anything in that section ... I put in USA as the shipping destination and they do not show anything, which means there is a definate possibility that there is some customs or tax applied, if you ship it to USA


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Feb 3, 2013)

Harry Muff said:


> For those in the UK, your best bet is ProCameraShop even cheaper than DigitalRev and awesome service.


I cannot dispute your claim about ProCameraShop's service as I have never used their services, I am sure they are really good ... but price wise they are no match to DigitalRev ... compare the below difference in price:
*Prices of Canon EF-S 18-135mm f/3.5-5.6 IS STM at:*
ProCameraShop: GBP 439.99 (USD 691.52)
DigitalRev: USD 394.83

*Prices of Canon EOS 7D at: * 
ProCameraShop: GBP 729.99 (US$1147.47)
DigitalRev: USD 1101.03


----------



## seymour110 (Feb 3, 2013)

Bought a 17-40mm last year, arrived very quickly and no problems. Ordered a 100mm f2 this christmas, very quick delivery considering the holidays and again well wrapped and no problems. Brilliant service, great rates and very friendly. They've also started including in the box a Digitalrev warranty which covers any faults that you have to pay canon to fix (considering canon warranty doesnt apply in UK with HK products)


----------



## Radiating (Feb 5, 2013)

BrandonKing96 said:


> After multiple purchases from DigitalRev, I can honestly say you won't have worries with them. They're a very great company.



Yep digital rev is awesome, and their reviews are really nice to watch.

You won't be dinged with an import fee if you have it sent to the US, and you will actually have a major advantage because you will have a warranty from digital rev, where as Canon USA would not transfer your warranty to bangladesh.

Digital Rev all the way.


----------



## Harry Muff (Feb 5, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> Harry Muff said:
> 
> 
> > For those in the UK, your best bet is ProCameraShop even cheaper than DigitalRev and awesome service.
> ...




Depends on what you're looking at.


EF 100 2.8L IS - DigitalRev: £585 / ProCameraShop: £567


EOS 5D Mk3 - DigitalRev: £2050 / ProCameraShop: £1999


EOS 1DX - DigitalRev: £4239 / ProCameraShop: £4197 




PLUS... With ProCameraShop you get an extra 3% off by paying with a transfer which is simple to do. 


On the 5D Mk3 that's an additional £59.97 off, making the final price £1939.03. 


A whole £111 cheaper than DigitaRev.


Imagine the difference the 3% would make on the 1DX...


----------



## zim (Feb 5, 2013)

Warranty difference Hmmmm......... Then again maybe a single sentence that seems to cover 'any fault' is a bit of a result! 


*ProCameraShop's (well all I can find)*

Faulty goods
All products are covered by our one year in-house warranty. This covers parts and labour as standard and if any faults do develop within that period you need only contact us and we will do everything we can to resolve the situation in the quickest time possible.






*DigitalRev's*

Worldwide Local Warranty
Peace of Mind with Local Warranty & Door-to-Door Warranty

With every purchase, we offer two types of warranties for free.

1. Worldwide Local Warranty

Simply send your product to a local authorised service centre to obtain a repair estimate. Send the estimate to us for approval (we check if the repairs being carried out matches the problems described, and also make sure it is covered by the warranty terms and conditions, e.g. accidental damage is not covered). 

Once approved, your product will be serviced and repaired with all the costs paid by us. 

2. Door-to-door Warranty

If you prefer a simple laid-back approach and don't mind waiting slightly longer, we offer Door-to-door warranty where we will send a courier to your home to collect the faulty product and have it returned to our global service depot. We'll then handle everything for you and have repaired item returned to you by courier. 

This approach may take longer, but you do not have to do anything. Just pack the product in a box and wait for the our courier to pick it up. 





Terms & Conditions

DigitalRev one year limited warranty is available on all products offered in DigitalRev Online Store, except those products that come with a worldwide or international warranty as standard as well as products listed in "Specific exclusions" and "General exclusions". The DigitalRev one year warranty, valid only when goods is paid for in full, warrants the product to operate according to manufacturer's specifications for the period of 1 year after the dispatch date.

What is covered:

Parts and labour costs for the repair of a manufacture defect or fault of production, which resulted in the product malfunctioning.
Parts and labour costs for the repair of fault of material of the product, which resulted in the product malfunctioning.
Specific exclusions:

Consumables such as batteries and films are not covered by the warranty.
Products listed at Fun Store are not covered by the warranty.

General exclusions (what's NOT covered):

Wear and tear
Damage caused by impact, fire, theft, attempted theft, accidental or malicious damage, vandalism, acts of war or terrorism, corrosion, water contamination or ingress, frost, flooding or other adverse weather conditions
Improper usage, storage or handling of the product
A breach of the terms and conditions of this warranty or the contract terms
Failure to follow our written instructions for the product, or those of the manufacturer
Damage or defect due to wilful neglect or negligence by anyone other than us
Loss of quality, degradation of performance or actual damage that results from the use of spare parts or other replaceable items (such as consumables) that are neither made nor recommended by the manufacturer
Modification to the product and/or software, by someone other than our representatives
Connection of other fittings, accessories, equipment or software to the product which were not approved by us
External causes out of our control which may include accidents, fire disasters or burglaries
Faults caused by shock or fall, sand, dust, dirt, dampness or corrosion, leaky batteries, repair or cleaning by unauthorised personnel
Any malfunctions or specific requirements of any other item of hardware or software which you added to the product that was not included in the contract
Correction of errors for any non-DigitalRev or original manufacturer proprietary software
Loss or damage of data
Attaching the product to a network not approved by us, or if you have made changes to your operating or network system
Not installing any error correction that we issue for the software
Special Note for Waterproof Casings/Bags:

Warranty covers replacement of item in the event that water leakage occurs under proper usage within product specifications. Damages due to impact, exceeding recommended depths, etc. would void the warranty. Please be advised that the warranty offered is strictly for the purchased item only. Digitalrev Limited will not be held liable for any defects or damage on any other item(s) used in conjunction with this product.

General Terms:

The warranty is valid from the date of dispatch until the end of 1 year.
If the product comes with a warranty card, you must keep this warranty card in a safe place. The warranty card must be presented in order to make a claim.
It is in your best interest to make a note of your product's item number and this should be quoted in any communication with DigitalRev.
You must obtain an authorisation for repair from us first. The choice of repair is subject to DigitalRev's authorisation, and we may choose to specify a particular service centre.
Do not return your product to DigitalRev without first obtaining a return authorisation form. DigitalRev will not accept any liability, nor pay any compensation for the loss of a particular item. You will also be responsible for the cost of return postage.

DigitalRev warrants this product (excluding accessories, software, consumables such as, but not limited to, toner, ink sheets, paper and other consumables as defined by us) to be in good working order during the period of warranty. The period of warranty is the period stated above and commences on the day of dispatch. In the event that the product is not in good working condition, DigitalRev will provide, during the warranty period, a free service. The warranty is subject to proof of purchase; therefore you should retain your payment receipt (PDF invoice can be downloaded from your account area).
We may choose to replace your product if the cost of repair is not economical. In the case of the product no longer being available, we may choose to replace it with a similar product of the same or greater value. These values are determined by what the values are at the time of replacement.
You will be responsible for the cost of having the product checked / repaired if the fault of the product is not covered by this warranty.
DigitalRev's only obligation under this warranty is the provision of the service as set out above.
You should take all reasonable precautions to safeguard your assets and property (including all software and data) and to minimise potential loss or disruption, including, where appropriate, making full backups of all your software and data and implementing virus checking controls.
The warranty is not transferable to a third party.


----------



## wickidwombat (Feb 6, 2013)

If its urgent forget any of the chinese or hong kong sellers for the next week or so
it's chinese new year and it wont ship for a while

Shin nian kuai le! 

for what you are planning going with B&H will be the best


----------



## shitol69 (Feb 11, 2013)

Radiating said:


> BrandonKing96 said:
> 
> 
> > After multiple purchases from DigitalRev, I can honestly say you won't have worries with them. They're a very great company.
> ...




Well!! Thanks!! 
then it will be very good for me.



and thanks everyone for replying!


----------



## Barrfly (Feb 12, 2013)

This is an interesting story that may relate to the original post.
http://www.prettyinwhite.com/digital-rev-hey-thats-my-camera/


----------



## shitol69 (Feb 12, 2013)

Barrfly said:


> This is an interesting story that may relate to the original post.
> http://www.prettyinwhite.com/digital-rev-hey-thats-my-camera/



That's ironic.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Feb 22, 2013)

I had a live chat with Digitalrev customer service rep today, as I was planning on Pre-ordering Nikon D7100 (as they do not charge shipping and they also take care of customs duty) ... but strangely they still do not have the price available for Nikon D7100, while pretty much every other website has disclosed the price to US$ 1196.05


----------



## thewaywewalk (Oct 26, 2013)

Two months ago I order the Canon EF 40mm STM - something cheap to give digitalrev a chance. I live in Germany, maybe somebody is interested in my experience.

1) The item got shipped fast, but the tracking ID was not really helpful.
2) I paid 2,50€ for something I don't know, but apart from that, no customs or anything.
3) a couple of days after the proposed delivery date I contacted the support to ask where my article would be, they immediately gave me a new tracking ID for another delivery service. My article already arrived in Germany. 
4) 4 days later the tracking told me the article would be in a little village next to London, so I contacted the support again. After a few hours they promised to do investigations
5) a couple of days later they admitted the article would be "lost in transit"
6) I could choose between money back and another try, I chose the first.
7) 12 days later I got my money back.

So I'd say, if you have time and you don't mind all these circumstances, I'd risk it and order there. In the worst case you haven't got the article, but haven't lost any money neither. In the best case you can save up to 40%. So why not?


----------



## candc (Oct 26, 2013)

Don't buy from digitalrev, thier "no questions asked" return policy is anything but that.

http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=17132.msg317090#msg317090


----------

